

Why the iPad doesn't need to "create content" - thinkoutloud77
http://www.danielbrim.com/ipad-content/

======
telemachos
>> _It’s not like we actually need to create content. We live in a purely
consumeristic world. Facebook, Twitter, RSS feeds, and all of the other
websites create a world where we simply observe, collect, and re-share links
that suit our needs. Most content creation is done at work, if ever._

Poe's law?

